# Wierd occurance(s) with Mythbusters



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

I set up to record Mythbusters (by pressing the "R" button) in The Guide for the episode that was running from 6-7pm, today, Wednesday (it was supposed to be "all new"). At a 8:06pm I went to select it out of MyVod to watch it. I pressed "Play", and it started out about 1/4 to 1/3 of the way through it. But, that's not the only wierd thing. At that point (1/4 to 1/3 of the way through it should have been around 17 minutes, but the time marker was not at 17, it was at 6:17. Well, maybe that isn't so wierd when you consider that the two ends of the progress bar were 6:00 and 7:00. I thought 17 minutes was a bit of ways to back up, so I tired jumping to the end to get back to the beginning that way. But, it did not jump to the end, it jumped all the way out of the show. Oh, also, there was an "R" in a circle on the progress bar as if it was still being recorded (which at least explains why the ends were 6:00 and 7:00). I did get it back to the beginning by starting over (when I went to restart it from MyVOD, it started at 6:17 again), and backing up. Will see how it goes, now.

BTW, I just 02468'd 10d3 earlier today, Wednesday.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

OK, here's what happened. I was able to watch the [Mythbusters] show, but at the end I did not get the "Yes, delete", "No don't delete" message. It just froze. "Stop" would not get me out. I used the channel buttonto get me out. I did a "List", and there were THREE Mythbusters shows there. What happened is that the R15 recorded the Mythbusters shows at 7pm and 8pm (but I had only pressed the "R" button on the one show). I checked to see if I had accidently created an SL, but I found no SL for Mythbusters. The record lite was not on from 7pm to 9pm.

BTW, with 10d8, time marker still gets stuck, and just like when I first got 10c8, the jumpback quickly degraded to a zero-second jumpback. (I did do a reset immediately after the 10d3 download finished)


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

What do you mean by jumping all the way out of the show? To where? Live TV? Watching from MYVOD had you watched any of it before?


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> What do you mean by jumping all the way out of the show? To where? Live TV? Watching from MYVOD had you watched any of it before?


Not sure exactly where it jumped to because it just so happens that live TV was on the Discovery channel, so I don't know if it jumped to live TV or into the next Mythbusters show that was being recorded without my knowledge (because I had neither set those other shows to record, nor was the record lite on).

As far as had I watched any of it, no, I had been watching other stuff from MyVOD. Anyway, when it "jumped out", I just did a "List". and started to play the Mythbusters show I had been watching. It started at the 17 minute mark again, and I just backed it up to the beginning. I guess another thing that was wierd is that even though those other Mythbusters shows were being recorded (I didn't know it then because the record lite was not on) there was only the one Mythbusters show in MyVOD. Since I had started watching the first Mythbusters show at 8:06, there should have been at least two Mythbusters shows in MyVOD. I think I must have finished watching the one Mythbusters show just after 9pm. I went back into MyVOD to delete it, and that's when I saw the other two Mythbusters shows there. It seems like it must have been recording the three Mythbusters shows as if it was one 3-hr show, and then at 9pm, when the 3rd show finished, it then listed them in MyVOD as 3 separate shows. ???

I think I had a similar thing happen with Jeopardy soon after I got 10c8. When I first started viewing one particular episode, it started somewhere other than at the beginning.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I had that happen once when I just recorded a show and start watching it while still recording something on the "same channel".

The workaround is to stop the recording on the channel and switch channels.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I had that happen once when I just recorded a show and start watching it while still recording something on the "same channel".
> 
> The workaround is to stop the recording on the channel and switch channels.


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind if something like this happens again, but in this particular case there was nothing I could "stop". If there had been a second or third Mythbusters show in MyVOD, perhaps I could have done that, but there was only the one, and the record lite was not on. It was behaving, to some degree, as if it were one long 3-hr show. There was an "R" inside a circle on the progress bar of the show I was trying to watch. Of course, it should not have been there since that show ran from 6-7pm, and it was now past 8pm. When I tired to stop that show (to get out of it), the R15 acted as if "stop" was not a valid function (can't remember, though, if it "bonked", there just was no response to pressing "stop").


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Try to change the channel if you can. I have seen that once since the new update.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Try to change the channel if you can. I have seen that once since the new update.


To "break the spell"? 

Version 10d3 is behaving the same way 10c8 did when I first got it, very erratic. 10c8 seemed to calm down a bit after a while. The problems didn't go away, they were just became less frequent.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Changing the channel was the only way I got it to work correctly and get out of that loop.

My units have not locked up once since 10c8, yeah, but I have done a full pull the plug reset once on each unit just out of habit.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I had that happen once when I just recorded a show and start watching it while still recording something on the "same channel".
> 
> The workaround is to stop the recording on the channel and switch channels.


I think this is because of the "fix" (disabling) to the jump back button. If your main tuner is still on the same channel when you get to the end of the show in MYVOD it seems to not give you the "do you want to delete" message. Or at least that's what happening to me. So maybe because it's still in the live buffer that the R15 is messing up and showing the live buffer as one show and doesn't know how to break it up untill you change channels?


----------



## robertpil (Aug 17, 2006)

rlambert7 said:


> BTW, with 10d8, time marker still gets stuck, and just like when I first got 10c8, the jumpback quickly degraded to a zero-second jumpback. (I did do a reset immediately after the 10d3 download finished)


I am still on 10c8 and I tried to force d/l but the R15 is not finding anything in the stream. Pretty Weird.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> doesn't know how to break it up untill you change channels?


That could be it.  Changing the channel is the only way I have found to get out.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> That could be it.  Changing the channel is the only way I have found to get out.


I think switching the channel lets it do it's maintenance where it breaks up the shows from the live buffer. The R15 for some reason can't figure out how to jump for the live buffer to the record program. This is why the jumpback had issues when the program finished. I'm just not sure why some stuff works (ie FF, RW, pause, etc) but other things don't. I'm sure once they figure out how to give us jumpback back then that issue with get corrected too.


----------



## outbackpaul (Feb 9, 2006)

rlambert7 said:


> I set up to record Mythbusters (by pressing the "R" button) in The Guide for the episode that was running from 6-7pm, today, Wednesday (it was supposed to be "all new"). At a 8:06pm I went to select it out of MyVod to watch it. I pressed "Play", and it started out about 1/4 to 1/3 of the way through it. But, that's not the only wierd thing. At that point (1/4 to 1/3 of the way through it should have been around 17 minutes, but the time marker was not at 17, it was at 6:17. Well, maybe that isn't so wierd when you consider that the two ends of the progress bar were 6:00 and 7:00. I thought 17 minutes was a bit of ways to back up, so I tired jumping to the end to get back to the beginning that way. But, it did not jump to the end, it jumped all the way out of the show. Oh, also, there was an "R" in a circle on the progress bar as if it was still being recorded (which at least explains why the ends were 6:00 and 7:00). I did get it back to the beginning by starting over (when I went to restart it from MyVOD, it started at 6:17 again), and backing up. Will see how it goes, now.
> 
> BTW, I just 02468'd 10d3 earlier today, Wednesday.


I just watched a MythBusters episode, the one with the big subwoofer and the rough road test, and the progress bar got stuck at 29 minutes. It finally jumped to 59 minutes when it got to that point. I also don't remember any marks showing up except for the beginning and the end.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

This error might be more frequent than I thought as it happened again last night.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Which error? The progrees bar, or jumping to live TV? I can reproduce the jumping to live TV. At first, I thought it was associated to to the bug where you're watching a recording that's still in progress, and the recording ends while you're watching it. After reading your post, I'm not so sure. Maybe it's when your recording something on the "active" tuner, and you watch it before changing the channel or turning it off (anything that would dump the buffer).

Just a theory for now. I haven't had a chance to test it.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Which error?


The one with the buffer and watching a recording where changing the channel seems to be the only fix. The progress bar I get too but unless it goes to the black screen and you have to exit out and go back in I dont mind that.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

outbackpaul said:


> I just watched a MythBusters episode, the one with the big subwoofer and the rough road test, and _*the progress bar got stuck*_ at 29 minutes. It finally jumped to 59 minutes when it got to that point. I also don't remember any marks showing up except for the beginning and the end.


Press the "jumpback 6 seconds" button, that will set the time marker to the correct point.


----------

